# Apartments in Egypt



## navery (Oct 15, 2011)

What is the typical way a person rents an apartment in Eqypt. I am trying to find English language contacts in the rental business - any tips? Our daughter will be attending AUC in New Cairo - what areas of Cairo would be suitable for a Canadian family. We're grown ups and well travelled, but looking for safety.


----------



## txlstewart (Jun 20, 2010)

navery said:


> What is the typical way a person rents an apartment in Eqypt. I am trying to find English language contacts in the rental business - any tips? Our daughter will be attending AUC in New Cairo - what areas of Cairo would be suitable for a Canadian family. We're grown ups and well travelled, but looking for safety.


Most people look once they have arrived. I got my first place off of craigslist, but I paid way too much! 

You can live close to AUC, but a lot of expats live in Maadi. AUC has a bus that goes there.


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

The most suitable place for "western" expats is El Ma'adi. AUC is quite a distance up rd 90 in Tagamo (New Cairo), but few expats stays their, and there is little activity in New Cairo, except maybe a little at El Rehab.


----------



## iCaesar (Aug 21, 2011)

try Waseet.net | Sell an apartment, buy a car or a mobile phone, find a job or a laptop and browse business listings - Waseet.net Egypt

Get an apartment for a short period of time till you find yourself a better deal


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

navery said:


> What is the typical way a person rents an apartment in Eqypt. I am trying to find English language contacts in the rental business - any tips? Our daughter will be attending AUC in New Cairo - what areas of Cairo would be suitable for a Canadian family. We're grown ups and well travelled, but looking for safety.


If your daughter is going to AUC I would recommend Rehab, which is also in New Cairo, for safety reasons but also is close to the campus (15 minute drive, no need to get on the Ring Road). 

Sorry I can't help with flat rentals.


----------

